# 1983 Maxima / need advice on price



## Clubrcr (Jul 9, 2005)

My grandmother has a 1983 Nissan Maxima, Blue, Blue cloth it has 28K original miles. Over the years, it has been a less than a daily driver. She has done all the services and any work has been done by the local Nissan Dealership. She is getting to a point where she doesn't drive very much. We make sure the car is driven to keep everything lubricated and the oil has been changed often.

I received a call this morning and my grandmother wants me to sell it. I am the lucky person thaty gets to handle this, becuase over the years, I have bought and sold several factory racecar. I do a lot of road racing.

Bottom line.... Can anyone give me an idea of what this car might be worth and what is the best way to sell it?

Thanks in advance.

Jim Newman


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

your best bet is to probably get in touch with some of your local Nissan car clubs and see if there's someone there that wants it.. you'll get the best price out of it that way.

I can't give you much of an overall value on it because of the age and many other factors (collectability, overall vehicle condition, local prices, etc)...

if nobody locally wants it, throw up a few good pictures of it, hype it up as a collector car in really great condition, and sell it on ebay. you'd be amazed what kinds of prices you can get with a nice looking auction out there.


----------

